# Thinking About A Small Welding Machine



## Tony Wells (Oct 1, 2011)

I have to agree. You'll be more satisfied with an older well built machine.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 2, 2011)

A lot of the import machines have aluminum windings instead of copper. Old quality will outlast new junque.

Not to muddy the waters, but have you considered MIG or wire-feed? I do virtually all of my welding with a Hobart MIG set up to run flux-core. Turn on the welding booth lights and fan, set the welder and turn it on, weld and shut down. No gas to adjust (and yes, it is set up with gas connected) and drain. Finish is a bit more cleanup, but still very good.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 2, 2011)

Unless you intend to weld 3/4" plate on a regular basis, you don't need a stick machine. Normal hobby fabrication duty will be best served with a wire-feed (MIG). You can set things low enough to weld sheet metal in many cases. You can switch things up enough, and simply enough, to weld stainless and aluminum. I highly recommend that you consider that over a buzzbox.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 2, 2011)

I totally agree with Mark. An auto-darkening helmet is the best accessory you can have as a welder. They respond to flickering infared, not bright light, so fluorescent bulbs or tubes in your welding area are a must. Incandescents will keep your helmet dark all the time.


----------



## Tony Wells (Oct 2, 2011)

The welding suppliers here regularly have classes sponsored by Miller and Lincoln. Naturally, they are showing off their newest model machines. After you select and purchase your machine, you will naturally need to buy supplies for it, so try to develop a relationship with the local supplier, and ask about seminars and classes. Often there is no cost to attend, at times there is a nominal charge for materials, and that is only reasonable. You will meet other welders, and perhaps find someone interested in schooling you a bit just because.


----------



## StonewellMark (Oct 3, 2011)

Another one for a MIG welder....if your not too great with a buzzbox....TIG could get tricky.....with TIG you have a torch in one hand, a metal rod in the other and your foot determines the heat.....unless you spend even more $ and get a thumb dial on the torch. The best (sweetest) benefit to TIG is if you get a machine capable of pulsing...you can lay down perfect nickles.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd agree with most here, Although I have to say I recently bought a "flux core 125" MIG from Northern because I don't have a convenient 220 outlet for the stick welder I have...With coupon I paid $109 for it and I've got to say it welds beautifully and I love it! I burned through a whole spool of wire when I first got it just because.... 

One thing to definitely think about if you're not going to be welding all the time is that with a stick welder without proper storage the rods go bad pretty quick in my opinion(humidity) and just don't seem to weld as good as "fresh" ones. Once you've used a wire feed swapping in a new rod every few inches will seem like a pain. The new auto darkening helmets are a no-turning back point for me as well!  Todd


----------



## dfletch (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with most here that a MIG is the best bet for the home shop. I've had one for years but I find that in restoring old machines there is an occasional need to be able to weld cast iron. For that I picked up a used Miller AC/DC stick box on CL for $80.00. Something to consider if you want a stick welder, get a AC/DC machine.
  Doug


----------



## dfletch (Oct 4, 2011)

Just to add to my previous post, I have welded cast iron with my MIG but didn't like the results and the weld was so hard that I ruined an end mill trying to machine it. Don't recommend trying that.
 Doug


----------



## brucer (Oct 4, 2011)

If i were going to purchase a welder right now for my home shop, i would buy a Thermal Arc 181i mig/dctig/stick..


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 4, 2011)

ihkorea79,

I have the same welder. It will do everything I've asked of it. Good quality.

Mike


----------



## pjf134 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have had my stick welder for 40 years and it does the job. I have welded cast with it along with the ox/acl torch and there is different kinds of rods machinable and non-machinable, just have to pick the right one. I pre heat the cast and use the welder and it works good. I am not sure that wire welders have different grades of wire for use on cast, but would be nice to know.
 Paul


----------



## ScrapMetal (Oct 5, 2011)

Here is a resource you should really check out from Miller. Lot's of info on wire and usage as well as links to online (free) training (look for the Basic MIG link near the bottom of the page).

http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/tech_tips/MIG_tips/

I've got a couple of Miller welders and can't say enough good things about them.

-Ron


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 6, 2022)

I've got a little Millermatic 130 wire feed, gas shield. Tag says CV-DC amp range 30 to 130. I suspect the duty cycle at 130 is very short. I can burn holes in sheet steel up to around 1/8". A grinder and Bondo won't even make me a decent welder but I manage to get things stuck together.


----------



## tq60 (Jan 6, 2022)

When we got our Miller 180 mig unit many years ago we Kew nor much of wire welding and self thought on stick, high school shop on gas so not much in brain.

In field service so lots of driving so stopped by welding stores to learn stuff and each place has favorite and trashes others.

So we wrote email to both Lincoln and Miller with what we learned about their products, only shared what we could confirm in handouts. 

Example, Lincoln had plastic wire feed wheels vs Miller having metal.

Miller suggested the model we got, no surprise there.

Lincoln suggested same! Buy the Miller.

We picked up a polish made Lincoln, dealer denied they existed until I showed it to him.

Got it for 5 bucks at yard sale, repaired the power switch and it works fine for 120 vac box.

You are limited by the 120 vac but for small stuff fine.

The thing is old, nothing fancy for controls and we bought replacement switch.

Point being, buy a known brand that supports product.

This Lincoln was a low end product made in Poland, but you still can get parts.

Unknown brand is not likely supported in a year

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 6, 2022)

You guys realize that the last reply to this thread was a decade ago?  LOL.
Not that there is anything wrong with reviving old threads.  Been there done that.


----------



## tq60 (Jan 6, 2022)

Duh...

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron_W (Jan 6, 2022)

7milesup said:


> You guys realize that the last reply to this thread was a decade ago?  LOL.
> Not that there is anything wrong with reviving old threads.  Been there done that.



It also appears that much of the thread has been deleted, there doesn't seem to be an original post just Tony responding to somebody. Very odd.


----------



## matthewsx (Jan 6, 2022)

And the subject, hasn’t inverter technology changed the whole discussion about small welders?


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 7, 2022)

matthewsx said:


> And the subject, hasn’t inverter technology changed the whole discussion about small welders?


Pretty much.


----------



## slow-poke (Jan 7, 2022)

I have had 3 hobby type wire feed welders. Purchased about 1990, 1992, 2020.

First one was 120V basically a toy welder, it would weld but nothing more than small stuff. Better than nothing.

Second one was made in China 240V, much better than the first, could weld anything small say up to 1/4” plate. downsides: PITA to start a new roll of wire, gun was cheap and feed was finicky.

Third is a noticeable improvement Hobart 240V, it just makes much nicer welds, better arc, easy to start a new roll of wire, it just works like it should. I’m quite happy with it.


----------

